

3 to 4.3 Billion Barrels of Recoverable Oil in ND/MT - kolosy
http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911

======
dschn
Stories like these always pop up and sound impressive until you realize that's
less than a year of oil for the US.

------
Tichy
I have also just discovered what looks like at least a billion barrels of oil
below my left thumb's nail.

